# Want to start an all genre cover band in Toronto?



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anybody want to? Ill play lead/rhythm and I need 2 guitarists (1 for rhythm/lead and another for just rhythm) a bassist, drummer, singer and keyboardist. I have a keyboard, so if youre interested, and dont have one, it may be ok...


----------



## cdnrednk (Jul 3, 2006)

I'm a 22 year old accoustic guitarist and vocalist. 
Would love to play country and some good rock.
I love playing on stage, and would really enjoy putting on a good show, with people that can keep up!


----------

